# Russian Tortoise & Pumpkin!



## keiraliang (Apr 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DSv6ZBknfY


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 29, 2010)

Hahaha, just when I think you guys can't possibly get more voyeuristic...

I guess he should get an A for effort.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 29, 2010)

OMG, that is TOO funny....


----------



## rwfoss (Apr 29, 2010)

The babies would be the perfect Halloween gift!


----------



## reptylefreek (Apr 29, 2010)

wow i guess tortoises REALLY dont discriminate!!! HAHHAHAHA


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 29, 2010)

THAT'S SO FUNNY! I NEEDED A LAUGH! I GUESS HE'S READY FOR A PARTNER.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 29, 2010)

So was it attracted to it? or was it bored? or someting else?


----------



## Shelly (Apr 30, 2010)

Don't knock it till you've tried it.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 30, 2010)

ROFLMBO!!!!!


----------



## ReptileBuddies (Apr 30, 2010)

LOL! I think Fred needs a pumpkin, haha!


----------

